# HUGE Blackhead on Turkey (pic in comments)



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

Been a while since I posted, huh?

Anyways. One of my turkeys has developed what looks like a giant blackhead on the top of her head, kinda like a bumblefoot blackhead. I mean, like the circumference of my finger, big. Should we remove it? I don't want it to get pecked by the other turkey or the chickens when we move them into the pasture.

If we should remove it, how would we do it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look up blackhead disease in turkeys. In some areas turkeys can get that if living with chickens.


----------



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Look up blackhead disease in turkeys. In some areas turkeys can get that if living with chickens.


I already have, it's nothing like blackhead disease. It's just... A blackhead. Almost like a cyst


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Try to post a picture.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fowl pox maybe?


----------



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Try to post a picture.





goathiker said:


> Fowl pox maybe?


It doesn't look like fowl pox. As I said it looks more like bumblefoot, with it just being one of them and having a hard black scab. Only it's on the top of her head. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Fowl pox maybe?





happybleats said:


> Try to post a picture.


Sorry, this was the best I had gotten. She was a bit anxious after being weighed, poor girl


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How long has she had that? Might be the start our foul pox as Goat Hiker mentioned. It's not a huge growth though? I'll poke around and see if I can find somthing that points to an possible answer.


----------



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

happybleats said:


> How long has she had that? Might be the start our foul pox as Goat Hiker mentioned.


You may be right. I don't know how long it's been there, it's kinda hard to see since they're in a shady spot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I found this in a bird forum...looks like Goat Hiker may have hit that nail...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is treatment they mentioned on there.


----------



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Here is treatment they mentioned on there.
> View attachment 213379


Thank you for the info. Since I have no clue how long it's been, I think the best thing is to just keep her and her lotmates isolated until it's run its course


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. If you have access to quality essential oils can add oregano to their drinking water.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

TheMoth said:


> Thank you for the info. Since I have no clue how long it's been, I think the best thing is to just keep her and her lotmates isolated until it's run its course



Of it has been there even a week and no change... not foul pox. Think of it as chicken pox in humans. Spreads very rapidly and is noticable quickly spreading. .


----------

